# evidence-based medicine



## sarant (Jan 17, 2010)

Για το τι είναι, λέει η Βίκη:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evidence-based_medicine

Όπως θα περιμένατε, στο γκουγκλ έχει πολλές και ποικίλες αποδόσεις. Πολλές από αυτές ξεκινούν "Ιατρική βασισμένη σε...": ενδείξεις - αποδείξεις - στοιχεία - τεκμήρια - κριτήρια.
(ή, Βασισμένη σε Χ. ιατρική).

Αρκετά συχνό και πιο οικονομικό βρήκα το "Αποδεικτική ιατρική".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2010)

Υπάρχει κι ένα παλιότερο σχόλιο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=29050&postcount=8.


----------



## Elena (Jan 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αρκετά συχνό και πιο οικονομικό βρήκα το "Αποδεικτική ιατρική".



Αρκετά συχνό δεν είναι, και σίγουρα όχι συχνότερο από το «τεκμηριωμένη».

Σε σύγκριση με το «βασισμένη σε ενδείξεις» -και τις διάφορες παραλλαγές του- ακόμα και το «τεκμηριωμένη» χρησιμοποιείται πολύ λιγότερο.

Σε συνέδρια, (δι)ημερίδες κ.λπ. -αν ενδιαφέρει- κυρίως η τρίτη απόδοση, αν και είναι όλα αναγνωρίσιμα ως EBM. Σε μετάφραση (δύο) βιβλίων, διαπιστώσαμε ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά προβληματική η μετάφραση άλλων φράσεων (π.χ. μόνο του το evidence) όταν δεν επιλέξαμε τον τρίτο όρο εξ αρχής... 


Bon courage :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, για να μην ψάχνω, ας μου εξηγήσει όποιος ξέρει, τι σημαίνει εδώ αυτός ο όρος-εφιάλτης (evidence): απόδειξη, ένδειξη, τεκμήριο ή μαρτυρία; Από εκεί δεν θα πρέπει να αρχίσει κανείς, για να περάσει μετά στο evidence-based;


----------



## melody (Jan 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα!

Υπερ-αξιόπιστη ιατρική πηγή με πληροφορεί πως στην επίσημη ορολογία χρησιμοποιείται το "ιατρική βασισμένη στην επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση" ή τουλάχιστον "ιατρική βασισμένη στην τεκμηρίωση".


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Στον «Απολογισμό εργασιών ορολογίας για το έτος 2007» που δημοσίευσε η ΕΛΕΤΟ, διαβάζω (2.3, σελ. 6):

Ύστερα από αίτημα γιατρού, υποψήφιου διδάκτορα, εξετάστηκε το θέμα της απόδοσης του όρου *evidence-based medicine (ΕΒΜ)*. Δόθηκαν οι ακόλουθες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις, με βάση την έννοια και την αντιμετώπιση του όρου από τα τμήματα ιατρικής των ΑΕΙ και άλλους φορείς:
Ιατρική Βασισμένη στην Τεκμηρίωση (ΙΒΤ)
Τεκμηριωμένη Ιατρική
Τεκμηριωμένη Άσκηση Ιατρικής (ΤΑΙ)
Ιατρική (βάσει) Σύγχρονων Τεκμηρίων (ΙΣΤ), Ιατρική Τεκμηρίων (ΙΑΤ)
Ιατρική (βάσει της) Τρέχουσας Τεκμηρίωσης (ΙΤΤ)

Ο ενδιαφερόμενος επέλεξε και χρησιμοποίησε την πρώτη απόδοση. [Τα κόκκινα, δικά μου.]​
Πάντως, η ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν πρότεινε κάτι σε *-παγής* (π.χ. _τεκμηριοπαγής, ενδειξιπαγής_). Ωστόσο, η δεύτερη πρόταση δίνει τα περισσότερα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο:
τεκμηριωμένη ιατρική – 185
ιατρική βασισμένη σε ενδείξεις κ.τ.ό. – περίπου 75
ιατρική βασισμένη στην τεκμηρίωση κ.τ.ό. – περίπου 30 
αποδεικτική ιατρική – περίπου 50​Δίνω μεγάλη σημασία στο σχόλιο της Έλενας: «Σε μετάφραση (δύο) βιβλίων, διαπιστώσαμε ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά προβληματική η μετάφραση άλλων φράσεων (π.χ. μόνο του το evidence) όταν δεν επιλέξαμε τον τρίτο όρο εξ αρχής...». Τρίτος όρος είναι εδώ το «βασισμένη σε ενδείξεις». Παραμένει η απορία μου και μάλλον μόνος μου θα πρέπει να τη λύσω: τι είναι το _evidence_ εδώ;


----------



## Elena (Jan 21, 2010)

Στα γρήγορα.

Νίκο, είχαμε ορισμό στο δεύτερο βιβλίο. Για την ακρίβεια, είχαμε ορισμούς:



_Evidence_
Information that tends to prove a fact. Not limited to the legal sense of the term.
Evidence is collected in an orderly way about a health problem and its prevention,
treatment or rehabilitation. This information often comes from research. Evidence
helps policymakers and other actors understand which interventions work best in
different situations (modified from US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
Lung Cancer Glossary [...]).


_Evidence-based medicine (EBM)_
Is the conscientious, explicit and judicious use of current best evidence in making
decisions about the care of individual patients. The practice of evidence-based
medicine means integrating individual clinical expertise with the best available
external clinical evidence from systematic research (Sackett, VII).

_Evidence-based public health_
Is a public health endeavour in which there is an informed, explicit and judicious
use of evidence that has been derived from any of a variety of science and social
science research and evaluation methods (Rychetnik).


Και παράδειγμα παραγράφου που μας προβλημάτισε: 

Regrettably, the word ‘evidence’ is used in the mental health promotion – mental
disorder prevention fi eld to refer to anything, from the results of a rigorous
research study to the views of the general public. In addition to “evidence” and
“evidence-based” being vague terms frequently used rather loosely, too often
in this fi eld, any intervention that has been subject to the most marginal of
evaluations may be considered to be “evidence-based”, or often also wrongly
named “best practice”.


Περισσότερα για το ποιος αποφάσισε να χρησιμοποιηθεί τι -αν και όλοι συμφωνούσαμε ως προς τις τελικές αποδόσεις- στο επόμενο μήνυμα. :) Λυπάμαι που άργησα να απαντήσω, αλλά πνιγόμαστε.


----------



## sarant (Feb 6, 2010)

Επαναφέροντας το νήμα, να ρωτήσω την Έλενα: δηλαδή καταλήγεις στο "βασισμένη σε ενδείξεις";

Διότι, λέει κάποιος:
(http://blog.argiriou.org/?p=26)
_Η συνηθισμένη απόδοση στα ελληνικά ήταν “Ιατρική Βασισμένη σε Ενδείξεις”, χωρίς κανένας να αντιδράει μια και ο όρος “Ενδειξη” στην ιατρική μεταφράζει το αγγλικό Indication (καμία σχέση με το Εvidence).
Μάλιστα οργανώθηκαν και συνέδρια (τρομάρα τους) με τίτλο “Βασισμένη σε Ενδείξεις Ιατρική” και το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι κυκλοφορούν και ιατρικά βιβλία με σκοπό να διδάξουν ΕΒΜ και τίτλο “Ιατρική Βασισμένη σε Ενδείξεις”. Κάποιοι που το ψάξαν κάπως καλύτερα χρησιμοποιήσαν τον όρο “Αποδείξεις” (που ταιριάζει καλύτερα στην Ελλάδα με την άκρατη ιδιωτική υγεία……άσε που κανένας δεν κόβει πλέον…).
Η σωστή μετάφραση είναι Τεκμηριωμένη Ιατρική και όποιοι θέλουν να ασχοληθούν μαζί της πρέπει να μάθουν Αγγλικά διότι σοβαρή έρευνα στην Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.
_
Ωστόσο, το "βασισμένη σε ενδείξεις" υπάρχει και σε τίτλους συγγραμμάτων κτλ.


----------



## Elena (Feb 8, 2010)

Σου επισυνάπτω δική μου μετάφραση για το ΥΥΚΑ. Χρησιμοποιώ πολλά και διάφορα, όπως έχω ήδη εξηγήσει, αναλόγως των συμφραζομένων κ.λπ.

(Και ο ρόλος των συμφραζομένων ήταν σημαντικός και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα στην περίπτωση του «follow-up».)

Όσο για το παράθεμα, δεν μου αρέσει ούτε το ύφος ούτε το περιεχόμενο ιδιαίτερα, αλλά δεν φαντάζομαι να ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη μου για το παράθεμα... ούτε και βλέπω ιδιαίτερη σχέση με το ερώτημά σου. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 17, 2011)

evidence-based medicine = τεκμηριωμένη ιατρική


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Σε μετέφερα εδώ, όπου υπάρχει και προηγούμενη σχετική συζήτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 17, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! Να προσθέσω και έναν σύνδεσμο προς ένα βιβλίο, προς επίρρωση αυτής της μεταφραστικής επιλογής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Υπάρχει από την άλλη η *Επί ενδείξεων βασιζομένη ιατρική (ΕΒΙ)* σε μετάφραση Ε. Ανευλαβή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Ωχ! Βάρδα μη μας πιάσει στο στόμα του! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει από την άλλη η *Επί ενδείξεων βασιζομένη ιατρική (ΕΒΙ)* σε μετάφραση Ε. Ανευλαβή.


 
Ναι αλλά συμφωνώ με το blog που παραθέτει ο Σαραντάκος - το "ένδειξη" είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένος όρος και δεν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιείται αδιάκριτα!


----------



## bpbp (Sep 28, 2016)

Σχετικό άρθρο: «Αποσαφηνίζοντας τον όρο “evidence based medicine”», Θ.Δ. Μουντοκαλάκης


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2016)

Πάντως στην επιστήμη *evidence* δεν είναι ποτέ η *απόδειξη*, διότι δεν υφίσταται απόδειξη στην επιστήμη. Γενικά ο καλύτερος όρος που αποδίδει την επιστημονική έννοια του *evidence* είναι *στοιχεία*, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να πέρασε πουθενά στο *evidence-based*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως στην επιστήμη *evidence* δεν είναι ποτέ η *απόδειξη*, διότι δεν υφίσταται απόδειξη στην επιστήμη.


Εννοείς στις φυσικές επιστήμες, βέβαια, επειδή τα θεωρήματα εξακολουθούν να αποδεικνύονται ακόμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς στις φυσικές επιστήμες, βέβαια, επειδή τα θεωρήματα εξακολουθούν να αποδεικνύονται ακόμα.



Διάολε. Νόμιζα ότι είχα γράψει για τα μαθηματικά. Ναι, εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

nickel said:


> Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, για να μην ψάχνω, ας μου εξηγήσει όποιος ξέρει, τι σημαίνει εδώ αυτός ο όρος-εφιάλτης (evidence): απόδειξη, ένδειξη, τεκμήριο ή μαρτυρία; Από εκεί δεν θα πρέπει να αρχίσει κανείς, για να περάσει μετά στο evidence-based;



Κάποια μέρα πρέπει να φτιάξω αυτό το νήμα, να γίνει της κακομοίρας. Ίσως όταν θα πάω για διακοπές χωρίς δουλειά...


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2018)

Μια άλλη προσγειωμένη απόδοση που βρίσκω για το evidence-based: *βάσει ερευνητικών αποτελεσμάτων*. Μια και δεν έχουμε ούτε ενδείξεις ούτε αποδείξεις.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="βάσει+ερευνητικών+αποτελεσμάτων"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------

